# هل تعلم أنك تمتلك هاتف في جهازك



## MIKEL MIK (24 أغسطس 2008)

أغلبنا لا يعرف انه يوجد في الويندوز اكس بي جهاز هاتف متكامل ورائع

ويعمل بشكل جميل جدا .. وبطريقه سهله

ولتشغيل الهاتف اتبع الخطوات التالية:

1- اضغط على ... ابدأ ... start

2- اضغط على .... تشغيل ... run

3- اكتب في الفراغ .... dialer

4- اضغط على .. موافق .... ok

راح تفتح لك نافذة الهاتف (Phone Dialer)

ستجد في أعلاها عدة خيارات

منها ( dail ) ... ( إتصال ) ... اضغط عليها

وسوف تفتح لك نافذة

اكتب رقم الهاتف الذي تريد الاتصال به في المستطيل الظاهر أمامك

واختار ... ( phone call) ... ثم اضغط على placecall

ملاحظه

يجب أن يتم إغلاق الاتصال بالإنترنت.. 
إذا كان نوع اتصالك دايل أب​


----------



## kalimooo (27 أغسطس 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> أغلبنا لا يعرف انه يوجد في الويندوز اكس بي جهاز هاتف متكامل ورائع
> 
> ويعمل بشكل جميل جدا .. وبطريقه سهله
> 
> ...



*مشكور على المعلومة
انما انا اخبرك
اني غاوي تجميع بروغرامات
عندي حوالي 5000 بروجرام
من اصلهم حوالي ا200
اخر اصدار مع مفاتيحهم
ومن ضمنهم تجسس على المخابرات وتسجيلها
بحال لم اكن موجودا"
وايضا"بامج للرد التلقائي اذا كنت غائبا"
انما لم اكن اعلم بهذه
ربنا يباركك سلام المسيح*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 أغسطس 2008)

*مرسي جدااا كليم علي ردك الجميل



وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## beshosafwat (29 أغسطس 2008)

بس يا جماعه لازم تكونو مشغلين dail up ياعني مش ADSL  وشكرا ليك ياباشا
[URL=http://www.mediafire.com/imageview.php?quickkey=dmmx0nox5h5&thumb=4]
	
[/URL]


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 أغسطس 2008)

*وانا قولت كده في الموضوع يا بيشووو



مرسي علي مرورك الجميل​*


----------



## dodi lover (3 سبتمبر 2008)

بجد معلوماتك جامدة أوووى



ميرسى ليك يا مايكل ياعسل


----------



## sameh7610 (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*ميرسى يا باشا على المعلومة​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 سبتمبر 2008)

مرسىىىىىىى على المعلومه يامايكل 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 سبتمبر 2008)

مرسي خالد وسامح وكوكو علي مروركم


ويارب تعجبكم​


----------



## عادل يوسف بطرس (14 سبتمبر 2008)

عزيزي .................
ممكن تنورنا اكثر . لان جربت وما حصلت على اتصال


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*من عينيه يا عادل


اول حاجه لو انت اتصالك بالنت  adsl  يبقي مش هينفع تجرب


لو انت نت عادي من التليفون يبقي هتشتغل انشاء الله


والطريقه سهله جدا جرب خطوه خطوه


واي خدمه انا تحت امرك​*


----------



## totty (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*معلومه جديده عليا

هتخلينى اشيل ال dsl واشتغل من الفوووووووووون

ههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## احلى ديانة (15 سبتمبر 2008)

طيب الاتصال هيبقى مجانا ولا هتحاسب على الفاتورة

لان حكاية لازم الديل اب تخلى الواحد يخاف

وطبعا اولا واخيرا شكرا ليك على تعبك ومحبتك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*مرسي توووتي علي ردك الجميل


واي خدمه​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*الصراحه مجربتش يا فادي


لاني مقدرش اشيل ال dsl


بس في ناس جربوها واشتغلت معاهم  


بس معرفش مجانا ولا علي الفاتوره 


بس زي ما انت عارف مفيش حاجه مجانا في البلد دي


كله بتمنه يا صاحبي


مرسي علي مرورك​*


----------



## just member (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا للموضوع*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*مرسي جوجو علي مرورك الجميل​*


----------



## الامير الحزين (18 نوفمبر 2008)

جميل جدا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*مرسي الامير الحزين علي مرورك الجميل​*


----------



## ابن المصلوب (19 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل شكراا علي تعبك ربنا يعوضك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*مرسي ليك حبيبي علي مرورك الجميل​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 نوفمبر 2008)

تنفع دولية ؟​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*ايون يا فراشه لاي مكان في العالم

ولو منفعش معاكي قوليلي وانا انزل برامج اتصالات لامريكا وللعالم

مرسي علي مرورك​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 نوفمبر 2008)

*مرسي بيشووو علي مرورك الجميل​*


----------



## tasoni queena (12 مارس 2010)

طب لو بيقولى الخدمة مش شغالة عايزة اعرف ازاى اشغلها​


----------



## elamer1000 (22 أبريل 2010)

الف شكر

 ربنا يباركك
+++


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (22 أبريل 2010)

ميرسى كتير ليك يا مايكل


----------



## princess samir (23 يونيو 2010)

موضوع جديد و رائع


----------



## Alexander.t (23 يونيو 2010)

مكنتش تنفع لل دى اس ال كنت خربت الدنيا فى المحل هههههههه
شكرا يا كوكو على المعلومه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 يونيو 2010)

*شكرا ع مروركم كلكم


نورتوا الموضوع​*


----------



## Coptic Man (24 يونيو 2010)

بس اكيد هتبقي مكلفة لا نها هتحسب علي تليفون البيت

لا اشجع علي استخدمها

وشكرا يا مان علي الموضوع


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 يونيو 2010)

*اكيد مكلفه يا مينا


شكرا ع مرورك​*


----------



## dodo jojo (24 يونيو 2010)

شكرا كتييييييييييييير يا جميل بجد....ساعات بحب اكلم حد وساعات بيبقى حد بيبتكلم......شكرا كتيييييييييييير يا جميل


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 يونيو 2010)

*شكرا دودو ع مرورك


وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## bent yasoo3 (25 يونيو 2010)

*ميرسي لك كتير ع المعلوومه​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 يونيو 2010)

*الشكر ليكي bent yasoo3 ع مرورك


نورتي الموضوع​*


----------



## بولا وديع (25 يونيو 2010)

جميل جدا مرسى
 انا اول مرة اعرف الموضوع دة 
ربنا يعوضك ياقمرو


----------



## *koki* (25 يونيو 2010)

انا اول مره اعرف
شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 يونيو 2010)

*شكرا بولا ع مرورك


وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 يونيو 2010)

*شكرا كوكي ع مرورك


وربنا يباركك​*


----------

